# The promoting effect of pentadecapeptide BPC 157 on tendon healing



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21030672

This is on my list of peptides I would like to try.  I will start a TB500 (aka Tb4) thread here soon.

Abstract

Pentadecapeptide BPC 157, composed of 15 amino acids, is a partial sequence of body protection compound (BPC) that is discovered in and isolated from human gastric juice. Experimentally it has been demonstrated to accelerate the healing of many different wounds, including transected rat Achilles tendon. This study was designed to investigate the potential mechanism of BPC 157 to enhance healing of injured tendon. The outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants cultured with or without BPC 157 was examined. Results showed that BPC 157 significantly accelerated the outgrowth of tendon explants. Cell proliferation of cultured tendon fibroblasts derived from rat Achilles tendon was not directly affected by BPC 157 as evaluated by MTT assay. However, the survival of BPC 157-treated cells was significantly increased under the H(2)O(2) stress. BPC 157 markedly increased the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts in a dose-dependent manner as revealed by transwell filter migration assay. BPC 157 also dose dependently accelerated the spreading of tendon fibroblasts on culture dishes. The F-actin formation as detected by FITC-phalloidin staining was induced in BPC 157-treated fibroblasts. The protein expression and activation of FAK and paxillin were determined by Western blot analysis, and the phosphorylation levels of both FAK and paxillin were dose dependently increased by BPC 157 while the total amounts of protein was unaltered. In conclusion, BPC 157 promotes the ex vivo outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants, cell survival under stress, and the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts, which is likely mediated by the activation of the FAK-paxillin pathway.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

Any pep sources offer this?


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Any pep sources offer this?



This one is really off the beaten path, and you would have to make an inquiry at B2B to find the answer to that question.

I havn't started looking yet.   Still trying to get my GW past customs......


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll look, let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I'll look, let me know if you find anything.



Make sure you go here and read this thread.  It is a similar product, does a similar thing, and IS something I've tried


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you found this pep anywhere?


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Have you found this pep anywhere?



I went looking briefly one time and didn't see anything right off the bat.  But i'm pretty sure i might be able to find something.

I have been aware of this pep for awhile.  but i haven't really been diligent in my analysis, and would be hard pressed to even tell you what the risk of sides are.

But I thought just bringing this up would be a good way to start a conversation on the subject.

I have the GW i"m going to be running next after the new year, so If i ever found the time, this might be something to look into.

the other issue is i've been so thrilled about the TB500 that i would look to that for relief before I looked elsewhere.


----------

